#  Chat Ecke >   vom arzt enttäuscht--nicht ernst genommen >

## lucy230279

halloah, 
bin total wütend auf meinen hausarzt. (ist ein neuer, der vorhergehende ist leider in rente gegangen)
ich geh wirklich selten, vielleicht 1x im jahr. kuriere das meiste selber aus, am wochenende. er hat also wirklich keine große arbeit mit mir. 
muss leider weit ausholen... 
im oktober bin ich wg immer schlimmer werdenden rückenschmerzen zu ihm gegangen (hatte vorher schon privat massagen bekommen). ich wurde gefragt wo es weh tut (er hat mich dabei nicht berührt!) und schon hatte er die diagnose: verspannungen. verordnung manuelle therapie und schmerzmittel. 
okay, hat nicht funktioniert,zwischendurch knieprobleme, er hatte mur abgetastet, wollte aber nicht wissen, wo es wirklich weh tat. weiterhin: schmerztabletten.
aufgrund meines physios habe ich auf überweisung zum facharzt für physikalische therapie bestanden, außerdem auf großes blutbild. das war ein kampf!! bei auswertung, oha, erhöhte leberwerte (na logisch, am tag vor untersuchung waren 4 schmerztabletten fällig), schilddrüse unauffällig (hab werte im hashiforum angefragt, sind laut neuesten erkenntnissen zu hoch!!)
im dezember zum facharzt für physikal.t.
gestern ergebnisse abgeholt (diagnose z.T.in meinem profil), mehr als nur verspannungen!
heute hin, wollte diagnose erklärt haben, hab davon ja keinen plan. zitat:"na das ist doch ganz klar: blockaden da und da..." häähh? nix war klar. 
weiter gefragt wg knie, ob ich für arthrose nicht zu jung bin? keine antwort, frage übergangen, keine nähere untersuchung notwendig.
frage nach schilddrüse, da ich laut meinen eltern definitiv eine unterfunktion haben muss (ich kann mich daran auch irgendwie erinnern). nein, keine nähere untersuchung notwendig, denn blutbild war ja (angebl.)okay.
hatte letztes jahr überweisung zu radiologie bekommen, um wg den erhöhten leberwerten eine ob-sono machen zu lassen (was ich nie für notwendig hielt aber okay). weil es ein neues quartal ist und ich keinen termin letztes jahr erhalten habe, wollte ich neue überweisung. frage von arzt: haben sie noch beschwerden im oberbauch(??hatte ich doch nie, war seine idee). neue überweisung nicht notwendig. evtl.kontrolle in halbem jahr.
@starbug
habe nach tetanus-impfung gefragt. termin ist nicht notwendig, aber ohne impfausweis? ausgeschlossen!
habe neue medikamente erhalten, um meine schmerzen irgendwie unter kontrolle zu bekommen.ibuprofen 400mg  und tramadol-sandoz (die sind wohl ziemlich stark?)
wenn ich krank bin, geh ich zuerst zu meinem hausarzt und hoffe dann, dass der irgendwie alles tut um mir irgendwie weiterzuhelfen. er muss nicht alles wissen, aber er sollte wissen wer mir weiterhelfen kann. 
ich komme mir vor als wenn ich ein simulant bin und mir dass alles einbilde. ich fühl mich schlicht und einfach verar... 
(ich simuliere übrigens wirklich nicht, da fragt mal meinen physio) 
wenn ich hier und in anderen fachspezifischeren foren keine hilfe und ideen/anregungen für evtl. diagnosen bekommen hätte wüsste ich heute noch nicht weiter. 
ich weiß, budgetkürzungen, zeit usw.usw. aber gesundheit wird immer wichtiger und ich habe keine lust, wg.lustlosigkeit fehldiagnosen oder nicht vollständige diagnosen zu erhalten. 
hat jemand ähnl.erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo lucy, 
laß dich mal virtuell in die arme schließen!
leider kommt das immer öfter vor und wer darunter zu leiden hat sind dann wir!! 
ich kann dir nur raten SOFORT einen neuen arzt aufzusuchen, am besten wäre ein internist mit hausärztlichem dienst, du kannst auf jeden fall in dem quartal noch zu einem anderen arzt gehen, ruf einfach bei deiner kasse an und sag deinem berater das du große gesundheitliche probleme hast und du nicht mit deinem derzeitigem arzt zufrieden bist da er untersuchungen die er im dezember angeraten hat nun auf einmal nicht mehr für notwendig hält obwohl du noch die gleiche wenn nicht gar schlimmere beschwerden hast als im dezember und das eine ständige verschreibung von schmerzmedis nicht der sinn der sache sein kann!! 
und ja tramadol ist ein schon "sehr" starkes schmerzmittel, wenn du das genommen hast ist dir das führen eines fahrzeugs oder maschinen untersagt, da es deine reaktionsfähigkeit beeinträchtigt,
ZITAT: 
Warnhinweise!  Dieses Arzneimittel kann auch bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch das Reaktionsvermögen so weit verändern, dass die Fähigkeit zur aktiven Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr oder zum Bedienen von Maschinen beeinträchtigt wird. Dies gilt in verstärktem Maße im Zusammenwirken mit Alkohol.Quelle: http://www.netdoktor.de/medikamente/100009257.htm 
dieses medi soll dir helfen die schmerzen zu ertragen, aber es behebt nicht die ursache!!
das sagst du deiner KK und gehst zu einem andern doc. 
laß dir das nicht gefallen, laß es nicht einfach so auf sich beruhen, es ist deine gesundheit!!! such sofort nach einem anderen arzt und diese suche führst du so lange fort bis du einen arzt gefunden hast der dir zusagt, der dir zuhört, dir glaubt und schritte einleitet um der ursache auf den grund zu gehen. 
also lucy,
ran an den feind und toi toi toi laß dich nicht unterkriegen
gute besserung und liebe grüße
elke-stiefelchen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo elke, 
vielen dank für deine antwort.  

> laß dich mal virtuell in die arme schließen!

 danke, empfange dich mit offenen armen.
hab ja meine diagnose was die rückenbeschwerden usw.betrifft.
und für die sd. naja werde mich mal umhören und nach empfehlungen schauen.  

> und das eine ständige verschreibung von schmerzmedis nicht der sinn der sache sein kann!!

 korrekt. das hab ich ihm auch gesagt. er fand das auch nicht so prickelnd, nehme ja seit oktober im durchschnitt 1-2 tabletten täglich. an manchen tagen keine, gestern in 4 stunden 3 stück (nicht von den tramadol, die werde ich nur vor dem zubettgehen nehmen, damit ich einschlafen kann)  

> ran an den feind und toi toi toi laß dich nicht unterkriegen

 naja, würde ärzte nun nicht als feind bezeichnen, aber wahrscheinlich war das auch nicht so von dir gemeint.
vielen dank erstmal.
ach übrigens, ich fahre mit straßenbahn oder walke. fahre nur selten auto und alkohol gibt seit sept.05 nicht mehr. also kein problem :Grin:

----------


## Julchen

hallo lucy,
tut mir leid, was dir da mit dem Arzt passiert ist. Wenn er dir grundsätzlich so wenig Untersuchung und Beratung zukommen lässt und es sich nicht um einen "hat mal einen schlechten Tag gehabt" handelt, würde ich wahrscheinlich den Arzt wechseln, denn was nützt dir ein Arzt, der dir nicht als Fachmann zur Seite steht. 
(Manchmal muss man auch "mehrere Frösche "küssen", um den richtigen "Prinzen" zu finden - war bei mir jedenfalls der Fall).  
Wenn Beschwerden nicht sicher einzuordnen sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Patienten simulieren. Aber ich kenne das Gefühl, dass man sich selbst fragt, bildest du dir das selbst ein, vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht so schlimm oder ist es vielleicht seelisch bedingt oder man meint, der Arzt würde denken man simuliere.  
Ich vertraue mittlerweile meinem Gefühl; wenn ich merke, es ist etwas nicht in Ordnung - ist es auch so. Ich habe ein gutes Selbstvertrauen meiner Beobachtung und Wahrnehmung gegenüber entwickelt und als "Fachfrau in eigener Sache" fühle ich mich kompetent. Die Arztgespräche finden auf gleicher Augenhöhe statt. 
Das klappt nicht immer, ich habe auch schon Herabsetzung erlebt, mittlerweile reagiere ich prompt - ich setze sehr höflich-bestimmt Grenzen.  
Aber dieses Denken und Handeln hat sich erst entwickelt, nachdem ich erlebt habe, dass Ärzte Beschwerden nicht nachgegangen sind, Werte falsch interpretiert haben, mit lapidaren Allgemeinratschlägen völlig falsch lagen, Krankheiten nicht erkannt haben. Das veranlasst mich nicht, jetzt eine Ärzteschelte loszulassen - ich denke es sind Menschen und die machen bekanntlich Fehler (ich sitze ja selbst im Glashaus). 
Aber es hat mich aufmerksam gemacht, für mich zu sorgen und nicht locker zu lassen. 
Ich wünsche dir, dass du deine Schmerzen los wirst und hoffe das mein Wunsch nicht zu utopisch ist. Außerdem wünsche ich dir eine gute Einstellung deiner Schilddrüse mit SD-Hormonen.  
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Lucy 
Hast du deinen Impfausweis denn nicht mehr?
Der wäre nämlich wichtig um zu sehen, welche Impfungen dir noch fehlen, und welche aufgefrischt werden sollten. 
Wenn du gar keinen Impfausweis hast, dann sprich das mal bei deinem (neuen) Hausarzt an
Die Impfung selber wird dann später von der Arzthelferin durchgeführt. 
Was der Arzt meinte mit "Tetanus nicht ohne Impfpass" heißt nur, wenn du nicht akut eine Verletzung hast, für die der Tetanus Schutz wichtig ist, will der Arzt deinen Impfpass sehen, denn auch Tetanus Impfungen gehen auf sein Budget. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Caro

> ...hat jemand ähnl.erfahrungen gemacht?

  
Hallo lucy 
Ist ja echt krass was Du da schreibst :Sad:  
Ich steck auch grad in einer,aber bisher nur leichten "Hausarzt-Misere" und weiss nicht recht was ich tun soll.
Wir wohnen auf dem Lande,HA ist ein lieber netter betagter Herr bei dem sich unsere ganze Familie gut aufgehoben fühlt.Er hat unser völliges vertrauen.Aber nun bin ich bissel am grübeln.Im November hin zu ihm,er suchte sofort in die Richtige Richtung(Schilddrüse),bekam sofort Überweisung zum NUK und die Schilddrüse ist nun seit Montag komplett draussen.Und da fängt das Dilemma an.IM Entlassungsbrief vom KH stand unter anderem ja das ich wieder zum NUK soll.HA wurde grummlig mit den Worten das er es nicht gut findet wenn Kollegen den Allgemeinmedizinern das Wissen um die SD absprechen.Also keine Überweisung,ich bin nicht seine einzige "Drüse" meint er.Ich merkte im Gespräch mit ihm aber eben doch das er da nicht wirklich auf dem laufendem ist.Grad auch nicht im Bezug auf Kalzium-Mangel nach SD OP.Er meint das macht eben im Alter die Knochen brüchig.
Egal was ich jetzt tu,zum NUK gehen oder zum Endokrinologen,...ich stosse ihn vor den Kopf und genau das will ich nicht.Er ist und bleibt ein guter Arzt und ich möchte dieses Verhältnis nicht zerstören.
Komm mir grad vor wie Rudi Ratlos...

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Sei bitte auf jeden Fall vorsichtig mit dem Tramadol! Versuche, wenn es irgendwie geht, die Tropfen oder Tbl. nicht regelmäßig jeden Abend zu nehmen. Die sind nicht so ganz ohne.... 
Morgen mal mehr dazu, habe leider jetzt keine Zeit mehr.  
Liebe Grüße und fühl Dich mal vorsichtig geknuddelt von mir! 
Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@julchen
vielen dank für deine aufmunternden worte, werde sie im kopf behalten.  

> Das veranlasst mich nicht, jetzt eine Ärzteschelte loszulassen - ich denke es sind Menschen und die machen bekanntlich Fehler

 ich möchte auch nicht auf die ärzte schimpfen, um himmelswillen,nein. ich weiß, dass auch sie fehler machen (dürfen), ich mache auch fehler. aber wenn ich in meinem beruf einen fehler mache, lässt sich der schaden meist begleichen (heyhey, das soll nicht heißen, dass mir das schon passiert ist, aber falls..), aber wenn ärzte fehler machen, hängt unter umständen ein langes procedere, vielleicht verbunden mit schmerzen und im allerschlimmsten fall mit dem tod eines menschen. (nicht auf mich bezogen, so pessimistisch bin ich nicht).
erwarte keinen übermenschen, oder wie man so schön sagt, "halbgott", aber erwarte menschliche charakterzüge, wie höflichkeit, offenheit un d fairneß und das ist weiß gott nicht zuviel verlangt, oder? 
danke auch für deine genesungswünsche  :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

@starbug, 
natürlich hab ich meinen impfausweis noch. konnte auch genau sagen wann letzte impfung war, hatte ihn einfach nur vergessen mitzunehmen. und mein (ex-)hausarzt liegt nicht gerade auf 'm weg und die sprechzeiten fallen grundsätzlich in meine arbeitsszeiten.
ohne ausweis gehts wohl nicht? 
beim nächsten arzt wär ich gern vorbereitet und würde das gern vorhet per telefon besprechen. kannst du mir evtl. sagen, was unbedingt gemacht werden muss?
hier mal ein paar daten von vergangenen impfungen:
tuberkulose     1979
pocken           kein eintrag, wurde ich da geimpft??
masern           1993
tetanus, diphterie,keuchhusten 1994
kinderlähmung 1994
(FSME,Grippe habsch mal weggelassen) 
sonst noch was?

----------


## lucy230279

@caro
da hast du also auch schon erfahrungen sammeln dürfen.  

> Egal was ich jetzt tu,zum NUK gehen oder zum Endokrinologen,...ich stosse ihn vor den Kopf und genau das will ich nicht.Er ist und bleibt ein guter Arzt und ich möchte dieses Verhältnis nicht zerstören.
> Komm mir grad vor wie Rudi Ratlos...

 1.was heißt nuk?
2. vor den kopf stoßen? sag mal, er ist allgemeinmediziner und niemand will ihm unterstellen, dass er von irgendetwas keinen plan hat. aber allgemein heißt von jedem etwas und nichts spezifisches. und du hast mit sicherheit gesundheitliche probleme, die etwas mehr als allgemeinmedizinisch betrachtet gehören.
zu einer gewissen stärke gehört auch, scih hilfe zu holen und dies auch zuzugeben, wenn man nicht weiter weiß.
geht mir doch in meinem beruf auch so. muss eigentlich alles wissen: zahlungsverkehr in- und ausland, kassengeschäft, kreditwesen, giroverkehr, sparverkehr, versicherungen, bausparen, fonds... ich weiß auch sehr viel darüber, aber ich kann nicht allwissend sein und wenn ein kunde spezifische fragen/probleme hat "überweise" ich ihn auch zu einem kollegen, der sich in einem dieser bereiche spezialisiert hat. deswegen stößt mich der kunde nicht vor den kopf, im gegenteil, bevor ich irgendwas erzähle, frage ich doch lieber nach und das schätzen die kunden sehr. 
also, mach dir keine platte, ich glaube nicht, dass er auf dich sauer sein wird. :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

halloa andrea, 
na?? wo ist deine weiterführende antwort? okay, bestimmt warst du heute walken und hattest deshalb keine zeit.
nehme von den tramadol immer nur eine. schön ist, dass ich endlich mal (durch-)schlafen kann, blöd sind die nebenwirkungen, die ich seit 2 tagen hab:
ca. 1 stunde nach dem aufstehn, wirds mir schwindelig und ich habe probleme, meine bewegungen zu koordinieren, sprich, gerade zu gehn oder irgendetwas aufzuheben. ich greif daneben oder lauf irgendwo dagegen. außerdem bin ich immer sehr, sehr müde.
als ich am samstag auf arbeit war, da wars sehr stressig, habe ich es nicht so doll gemerkt, wahrscheinlich, weil ich abgelenkt war. als ich zur ruhe gekommen bin, fings wieder an zu drehn.
da ich auf arbeit meistens viel zu tun hab, werde ich auch heut ne tablette nehmen. bin morgen sicherlich abgelenkt. und nach 6-7 stunden hört das dann ja auch wieder auf. (wobei dann die schmerzen wiederkommen)
im mom hab ich mehr schmerzen als gestern. rücken sowieso, dazu kommt hws, ausstrahlen in linke schulter und oberarm.
schlafen ausgeschlossen, deshalb auch jetzt ne tramadol.
oder lieber nicht?? 
sind das überhaupt die nebenwirkungen dieser tabletten? bin mir nicht ganz sicher, weil da eher übelkeit beschrieben wird und die habe ich nicht. in ganz seltenen fällen tritt schwindel auf, also vielleicht hängts doch nicht damit zusammen?

----------


## Julchen

hallo lucy,
.....erwarte keinen übermenschen, oder wie man so schön sagt, "halbgott", aber erwarte menschliche charakterzüge, wie höflichkeit, offenheit un d fairneß und das ist weiß gott nicht zuviel verlangt, oder?.....
das sehe ich genauso - bin aber leider auch schon der Gattung Ärzte begegnet, die diese Eigenschaften nicht hatten.  
Geht es Dir in der Zwischenzeit wieder etwas besser? 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Sorry, hier war der Rechner abgestürzt, nachdem mein Mann irgendwas neu installiert hatte und nichts ging mehr danach! *grummel* 
Gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit, aber nun mal etwas ausführlicher! 
Also, ich z.B. kann auch kein Tramal oder Tramadol oder wie die einzelnen Firmen es halt nennen nehmen! Ich habe dermaßen starke Nebenwirkungen, daß ich nicht in der Lage bin, irgendwas vom Tagesablauf halbwegs koordiniert hinzubekommen. Das fängt an mit Schwindel, Übelkeit, Doppeltsehen, Schwanken und auch dieses an Sachen vorbeigreifen und hört auf mit total verwaschener Sprache, als ob ich sturzbetrunken wäre und Halluzinationen!!  
Nimmst Du zu den Tramal noch irgendwas zusätzlich ein an Tabletten o.ä.? 
Nebenwirkungen, die z.B. bei Netdoktor.de über Tramadol Tabs aufgelistet werden, sind folgende:*  *Kopfschmerzen  *  *Wahrnehmungs- und Stimmungsbeeinträchtigungen, z.B. Depressionen, Euphorie, Verwirrungszustände, Halluzinationen und Albträume  *  *Mundtrockenheit *  *Verstopfung (Obstipation) *  *Übelkeit, Erbrechen *  *Blutdruckabfall *  *Beeinträchtigung des Atemantriebs im Gehirn**Und das sind nur einige, wenn Du bei www.onmeda.de nachliest, wirst Du noch auf viele weitere treffen und auch ein wenig Info über Tramadol finden.  
Trinke auf jeden Fall keinen Alkohol in Verbindung mit Tramadol und fahr kein Auto. Wie lange sollst Du die Tabletten denn nehmen lt. Deinem Doktor?? Das ist ja nun keine Endlösung, daß Du weiterhin Tramadol nimmst.... 
Erstmal gute Besserung, wenig Schmerzen und liebe Grüße! 
Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@julchen
da ich ja nun auch dieser "gattung ärzte", wie du so schön sagst, begegnet bin..ich suche mir auf jeden fall nen neuen ha.
wie gehts mir inzwischen? naja, der schwindel war net mehr ganz so schlimm, dafür meldet sich mein rechtes knie wieder zu wort, das heißt, normales treppensteigen geht gar nicht, muss jede stufe mit beiden füßen betreten. das ist echt nervig und langwierig, zumal ich im 1.og arbeite und die kunden aus dem eg abholen muss. aber es gibt ja auch nette kollegen, die mir dann die kunden hochbringen. komm mir schon vor wie ne alte oma! naja und lws/bws sind betäubt, hws nervt.
zusammengefasst: es lässt sich ertragen, danke der nachfrage. 
@andrea  

> *Das fängt an mit Schwindel, Übelkeit, Doppeltsehen, Schwanken und auch dieses an Sachen vorbeigreifen*

 jep, genauso isses.  

> *und hört auf mit total verwaschener Sprache, als ob ich sturzbetrunken wäre und Halluzinationen!!*

 na so schlimm isses noch nicht. du machst mir ja angst! :Smiley:    

> *Nimmst Du zu den Tramal noch irgendwas zusätzlich ein an Tabletten o.ä.?*

 da ich in den letzten tagen meist sitzend gearbeitet hab, isses bei der einen tab tramadol geblieben.
morgen muss ich nun wieder 11 stunden stehen und da wird sich zwischendurch ne ibuprofen nicht vermeiden lassen.  

> *Kopfschmerzen  * *Wahrnehmungs- und Stimmungsbeeinträchtigungen, z.B. Depressionen, Euphorie, Verwirrungszustände, Halluzinationen und Albträume  * *Mundtrockenheit * *Verstopfung (Obstipation) * *Übelkeit, Erbrechen * *Blutdruckabfall * *Beeinträchtigung des Atemantriebs im Gehirn*

 ja, nein, nein, ja, nein, ja, woran merkt man das?  

> *Trinke auf jeden Fall keinen Alkohol in Verbindung mit Tramadol*

 ich trinke keinen alkohol seit september 2005, keine panik!!!  

> *und fahr kein Auto*

 bin fußgänger oder nehme öffentlich verkehrsmittel. ich "liebe" es, wenn man ne halbe stunde in der bahn sitzt und alles dreht sich, man fängt an zu schielen und zu schwanken und soviele leute schauen einen an...  

> *Wie lange sollst Du die Tabletten denn nehmen lt. Deinem Doktor?? Das ist ja nun keine Endlösung, daß Du weiterhin Tramadol nimmst....*

 das hat er mir nicht gesagt. keine ahnung wie lange, aber es ist doch schön, dass die welt sich dreht.....
(keine angst, muss nicht in die klapse, hoff' ich)

----------

